# Almost Lost You Guys!



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

My computer has been having some issues so I did a re-format and reinstall of Windows tonight. I forgot to save my bookmarks.

I've gotten so used to just clicking my bookmark, I didn't even know the web address for the forum! So glad it was an easy find on google. I would have been sad to lose you guys!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Google Rocks! :ugeek:


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Yep!


----------

